#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Εξέλιξη του "Εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον"

## ALIKI

*100.000 νοικοκυριά για «Εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον»*

Τελευταία Ενημέρωση στις 11 Ιανουαρίου 2013

Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται το πρόγραμμα του ΥΠΕΚΑ «Εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον», που προβλέπει την παροχή δυνατότητας στους δικαιούχους για την *πραγματοποίηση ενεργειακών παρεμβάσεων στην κατοικία τους με επιδοτούμενο δάνειο και κρατική επιχορήγηση*. Αποκαλυπτικά του μεγάλου ενδιαφέροντος του προγράμματος για τα ελληνικά νοικοκυριά είναι τα στοιχεία, σύμφωνα με τα οποία μέχρι σήμερα έχουν υποβληθεί 100.000 αιτήσεις από νοικοκυριά χαμηλού και μέσου εισοδήματος, προκειμένου να ενταχθούν στο πρόγραμμα ενεργειακής θωράκισης των κατοικιών τους.

Οι *περίπου 50.000 έχουν λάβει προέγκριση δανείου και από αυτές οι 19.000, προϋπολογισμού 190 εκατ. ευρώ, έχουν ήδη υπαχθεί στο πρόγραμμα.*

Όμως, μέχρι τώρα υπολογίζεται ότι *έχουν εκταμιευθεί λιγότερα από 100 εκατ. ευρώ*, ποσό που αντιστοιχεί περίπου *στο 50% των αιτήσεων που έχουν κατατεθεί*. Στην πορεία εξέλιξης του προγράμματος παρατηρείται μια καθυστέρηση ως προς τις τελικές εγκρίσεις και εκταμιεύσεις των απαιτούμενων κονδυλίων, *με συνέπεια να υπάρχει έλλειψη 1 δισ. ευρώ* που μπορεί άμεσα να εισρεύσει στην πραγματική οικονομία της χώρας, αλλά και να λιμνάζουν *στα ταμεία του ΕΤΕΑΝ τα 400 εκατ. ευρώ της συγχρηματοδότησης του ΕΣΠΑ.* Εκτιμάται, ωστόσο, ότι *με την ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών θα αποκατασταθεί η χρηματοδότηση* του προγράμματος.

*Πηγή:* Ελεύθερος Τύπος

----------


## tserpe

Θα συνεχιστει τελικα και το προγραμμα στην Μακεδονια, οπου ειχε σταματησει.

----------


## Xάρης

Έτσι δήλωσαν. Δες *ΕΔΩ* την είδηση που ανάρτησα στις 01.05.2013.

----------


## tserpe

Εχει ακουστει οτι θα σταματησει το προγραμμα πρωτα στο Νησια και μετα στην Θεσσαλια. παρολ αυτα απο την τραπεζα μου ειπαν οτι το προγραμμα ηδη εχει μπει στο ΕΣΠΑ. Γνωριζει καποιος κατι απο αυτα?

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς;
Θα σταματήσει, εννοείς ότι εξαντλούνται τα σχετικά κονδύλια και σ' άλλες περιφέρειες;
Ποιο πρόγραμμα μπήκε στο ΕΣΠΑ;

Μέχρι στιγμής, τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει στην Κεντρική Μακεδονία, όλες οι αιτήσεις είναι παγωμένες.

----------


## tserpe

ναι ακουγετ οτι θα σταματησε σε νησια (ιονιου νομιζω) και μετα Θεσσαλιας. Τελειωνουν τα χρηματα για αυτες τις περιφερειες.
Τωρα για το ΕΣΠΑ μου ειπαν οτι στο προγραμμα μπηκε ξανα; -θα ξαναμπει; το εξοικονομω με νεα χρηματοδοτηση γιατι εχει παει πολυ καλα μεχρι τωρα.

----------

